
Stripe keeps terminating my account - celicaraptor
Hello everybody,<p>I am building an ecommerce platform allowing shops to sell their items through premade templates.I signed up on Stripe months ago and on 17&#x2F;4&#x2F;2020 i tried activating my account only to get an immediate rejection email stating that i was violating their ToS.<p>I sent my application on 03:38 AM and got rejected at 03:38AM.In their message they state that after a thorough review they decided that i was violating their ToS.After a back and forth with multiple support agents,they keep copy pasting the same message and saying that the decision is irreversible and basically kick rocks.<p>My business is not even launched how could i even violate their ToS?
======
ddevault
It's always wise to keep your payment integration thin, so it's easily swapped
out for another processor. I use Stripe, but I don't let them do anything more
than store cards and charge payments - I run subscriptions on a cronjob
instead. The risk of crap like this is a liability for your business.

There are other payment processors, give them a shot.

------
simonblack
I have a simple solution for this kind of problem: -

 _Take your money elsewhere._

If you are having problems already, better you know now, rather than later
when your business is really dependent on an entity like this behaving in a
proper commercial manner.

Some companies I refuse to deal with because of the way they have behaved
towards me in the past: PayPal, NAB, Telstra, Amex.

Those companies have missed out on literally decades of income from me due to
their smart-ass ways.

~~~
celicaraptor
That might be my plan too.Copy pasted answers despite my length and detailed
questions are quite off putting.Also, saying that i am a high risk business
while other bigger companies like Shopify is fine,it's also quite immoral.

------
ilrwbwrkhv
Try and use Paddle. They are very good and don't have weird policies like
Stripe.

~~~
celicaraptor
Hi!, Do they offer some alternative to Stripe Connect?Is that what their SaaS
Commerce Platform is?

------
toddinsights
They may check your website for a return or sales policy or being so early in
the morning, it may trigger a fraud alert. There are other services. Try
setting it up during normal business hours.

~~~
celicaraptor
>being so early in the morning, it may trigger a fraud alert.

It is a possibility,however it was 03:38AM in my country.On Stripe HQ it was
an evening :)

------
uk_programmer
I would just use another payment provider. If they don't want your business go
somewhere else. It sucks but there isn't much you can do really.

------
celicaraptor
UPDATE: I got my account back,i don't know if it was due to @edwinwee since he
didn't get back to me yet.

------
edwinwee
Edwin from Stripe here—I’m sorry for the trouble. Could you forward those
emails to me and I can take a second look? edwin@stripe.com

~~~
celicaraptor
Hi Edwin, I sent you the emails some minutes ago ;)

